# Clouds Rolling In!



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Lighting is cracking right above my house. About ten miles away the biggest storm is brewing. Nothing but but a dark gray curtain of rain as far as the eye can see! And its about to hit here with all its got. Can't wait to see what this storm is going to bring me last time was 200lbs of mesquite. Hopefully she brings me another 200
Only problem is that its not the best practice weather. Oh well...at least the quail will be jumping like catfish when the rain stop. Then they face a rain of steel!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the weather report but I like to hear the weather from her.

View attachment 62767


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> Thanks for the weather report but I like to hear the weather from her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hear ? she can talk ? i thought she was just eye candy . but yeah, them spanish speaking weather hoochies are great weather girls.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

And I'm stuck with Al Roker in the early morning...


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

If you like your weather like that yall should have seen how the car dealers on Spanish channels advertised on TV back in the late 70's! I dont speak much spanish, I never went out and bought a car, but I did watch those commercials! But back then it was either watch what was on or get up and walk over there and see what was on the other 3 stations....


----------

